# Fuzzy tails



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Anybody been out after rabbits this year???


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Haven't hunted them yet since we save them for a big Thanksgiving morning upland hunt. Have jumped several while slipping in & out of stands, but the numbers seem noticeably down from the last two.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Public land central o been running a couple every time out for pheasant. I try to avoid the good areas this time of year cause it's too much work on the beagles while we are focusing on pheasant. That's significantly better than last year hoping for some good snow to make those long legged public land bunnies easier to kill on the first circle or two. Dogs are not in 3/4 mile marathon shape yet either but I'm optimistic numbers wise. This is the first year I've got my 2 4 year olds to work birds like their mom so I'm excited. 12-15 flushes so far. Look out 3000 dollar bird dogs lol.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have 4 in the kennel but I recently had back surgery and im not quite up to snuff to hunt the areas I have permission to get on...


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

jray said:


> Public land central o been running a couple every time out for pheasant. I try to avoid the good areas this time of year cause it's too much work on the beagles while we are focusing on pheasant. That's significantly better than last year hoping for some good snow to make those long legged public land bunnies easier to kill on the first circle or two. Dogs are not in 3/4 mile marathon shape yet either but I'm optimistic numbers wise. This is the first year I've got my 2 4 year olds to work birds like their mom so I'm excited. 12-15 flushes so far. Look out 3000 dollar bird dogs lol.


Funny you should mention a 3/4 mile run. I was on public land 11-14-16 . Jumped 3 & thought they had stocked snowshoes.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Got my first of the year yesterday the 29th. Just out alone jump shooting. Not ideal but couldn't get anyone else to go. Jumped 3 and got one.


----------

